# Crypt. nurii



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

My Cryptocoryne nurii threw up a spathe!

http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2009/04/22/c-nurii-spathe/


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice pics Ghazanfar!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks sweet Ghazanfar! Do you have any pics of your actual setup? What camera are you using and what's your setup like when taking pics?

I planted a couple crypts a couple days ago, hopefully they will grow pretty nice immersed.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Awesome, Ghori.

I came over to see if anyone has flowered this beauty and here you are. The reason why I'm wondering is due to the fact that one of mine is flowering as well, but underwater. 

(It's been submersed since day 1)


----------

